# Mr Rabbit's Birthday Dinner



## PixelRabbit (Feb 28, 2014)

Red velvet cake in the pan cooling,  add a little rice and salad on the side and oh my....


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2014)

mmmm, nothing like a nice t-bone steak.


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

I take it the present is posted in the NSFW section


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 28, 2014)

Agree Ron!  But these are porterhouse and I think they are a tiny bit better,  BUT ANY steak in the BBQ in the winter can't be beat IMHO   This is the first time firing up the BBQ this winter, it's been too darn cold!  The smell is intoxicating !


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 28, 2014)

Teehee, his present is for Mr Rabbits eyes only


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2014)

You're gonna spoil him!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> You're gonna spoil him!



Just what I'm goin for


----------



## TimothyJinx (Feb 28, 2014)

Mmmmmm...steak. You're a good wife, Pixel! Hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 28, 2014)

ronlane said:


> mmmm, nothing like a nice t-bone steak.



Methinks porterhouse Ron.  Look @ the size of the tenderloin section.  

Oh, I see Pixel beat me to the correction.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Agree Ron!  But these are porterhouse and I think they are a tiny bit better,  BUT ANY steak in the BBQ in the winter can't be beat IMHO   This is the first time firing up the BBQ this winter, it's been too darn cold!  The smell is intoxicating !





Ron Evers said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm, nothing like a nice t-bone steak.
> ...



Sorry I got it wrong. But if you put it on my place you can call it GONE and in a hurry. Looks delicious.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 28, 2014)

Mr. Rabbits running home for dinner.


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 28, 2014)

My mouth is watering.


----------



## 71M (Feb 28, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Agree Ron!  But these are porterhouse and I think they are a tiny bit better,  BUT ANY steak in the BBQ in the winter can't be beat IMHO   This is the first time firing up the BBQ this winter, it's been too darn cold!  The smell is intoxicating !



I think so, Porterhouse is the very good/best sirloin cut.


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2014)

mmm, looks fantastic!!!   Mr. Rabbit should be a satisfied bunny with this birthday bash!   

Dang, I'm hungry now.


----------



## BillM (Feb 28, 2014)

That is a GREAT looking dinner :mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim (Feb 28, 2014)

Now we know what kind of rabbit he is...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Red velvet cake in the pan cooling,  add a little rice and salad on the side and oh my....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67763



This week's Friday night dinner looks pretty awesome, but we don't want you leading people astray...


----------



## jenko (Mar 1, 2014)

Pixel, my birthday is next Tuesday. 

Will you cook for me?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Rick58 (Mar 1, 2014)

If I get a supper like that, even on my birthday, I don't ask. I just hand her my wallet.


----------

